# new mixer from trim tex



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

definetly overkill but pretty cool


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Very pricey also. Did they make anything to keep the bucket from spinning. Drill has a cheap look to it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going to make one:yes:

Dear god do they think were that lazy and stupid. I like my toyz but there is a point to where it's over kill:blink:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to make one:yes:
> 
> Dear god do they think were that lazy and stupid. I like my toyz but there is a point to where it's over kill:blink:


 looks cool but def overkill


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I like trim-tex but I have had the same milwaukee d-handle drill since 99. Also looks too time consuming just too mix mud. I do like the mud-max product though looks just like elmers glue.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm going to make one:yes:
> 
> Dear god do they think were that lazy and stupid. I like my toyz but there is a point to where it's over kill:blink:


agree 100%:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

when did mixing a bucket of mud become so hard we need it to mix itself ?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

One good thing in the slow times is that companies are trying to come up with new products. Their design is clean and efficient for sure. But do you guys want to buy it? That's the thing, nobody knows for sure until they put it out on the street. You can bet they'll be reading this thread.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> One good thing in the slow times is that companies are trying to come up with new products. Their design is clean and efficient for sure. But do you guys want to buy it? That's the thing, nobody knows for sure until they put it out on the street. You can bet they'll be reading this thread.


How many people actually visit this site every day???????


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That would be ok, Line up few buckets and go for it, it would be easier than drilling away by hand, But would i buy one?? Well if my drill died and i needed one and the price was good, If i could use the drill as a standard drill as well then yes i would. Multi purpose is always a winner. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> That would be ok, Line up few buckets and go for it, it would be easier than drilling away by hand, But would i buy one?? Well if my drill died and i needed one and the price was good, If i could use the drill as a standard drill as well then yes i would. Multi purpose is always a winner. :yes:


You know you want it cazna, I'm sure your wife will let you build another tool shed:thumbup:

Or maybe trim tex will send one for you to test, and you can give a review on it, just like you did for the TAPEPRO box handle......Hint Hint Trim Tex:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know you want it cazna, I'm sure your wife will let you build another tool shed:thumbup:
> 
> Or maybe trim tex will send one for you to test, and you can give a review on it, just like you did for the TAPEPRO box handle......Hint Hint Trim Tex:whistling2:


I invited them a while back...I'm sure they're watching.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know you want it cazna, I'm sure your wife will let you build another tool shed:thumbup:
> 
> Or maybe trim tex will send one for you to test, and you can give a review on it, just like you did for the TAPEPRO box handle......Hint Hint Trim Tex:whistling2:


I would give it go, looks ok to me, but i tend to look for the postive in everything, even people, That has come back to kick me in the backside a few times too.

I think that tapepro handle was my one and only lucky break, Oh and Ricks tools, Cheers Rick they are going well. Your power tools dont work here in nz, We are 230v here.

Im not buying anymore tools for a while, I have more than enough and i want to build a house next year so save save save.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

raven said:


> Did they make anything to keep the bucket from spinning.


That should be the frame design, that snaps over the bucket edge. 



raven said:


> Drill has a cheap look to it.


One possible plus for that is someone might be less interested in 'borrowing' it long term.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

please.wonder what the Duma$$ who thought of that gets paid:blink:maybe if it did like 15 boxes at atime in a bigger container :thumbup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Mud Mixing just got harder. ha


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You know you want it cazna, I'm sure your wife will let you build another tool shed:thumbup:
> 
> Or maybe trim tex will send one for you to test, and you can give a review on it, just like you did for the TAPEPRO box handle......Hint Hint Trim Tex:whistling2:


I think trim tex should send one to the thread starter to demo and give feedback..o wait thats me...hint hint clue clue:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Before i purchased one at 250 bucks i would like to have a demo 1st. I use proform black and its sometimes pretty stiff. Not sure if the drill would spin it with the paddle that it comes with. That and how well does it mix the mud? Then how does the paddle clean after use. I definately have some concerns.. I have been having some back problems lately and mixing mud sure doesnt help. I was thinking if I had one i could premix everything at the shop then bring to the field ready to go. TBh my back is saying get one but I still have some concerns.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

boco said:


> Before i purchased one at 250 bucks i would like to have a demo 1st. I use proform black and its sometimes pretty stiff. Not sure if the drill would spin it with the paddle that it comes with. That and how well does it mix the mud? Then how does the paddle clean after use. I definately have some concerns.. I have been having some back problems lately and mixing mud sure doesnt help. I was thinking if I had one i could premix everything at the shop then bring to the field ready to go. TBh my back is saying get one but I still have some concerns.


 I bought a longer paddel and it helps with backache.That tool would probably cause more backache bending over longer


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I think trim tex should send one to the thread starter to demo and give feedback..o wait thats me...hint hint clue clue:thumbup:


I back Smisner on this,,,,if trim tex were interested, We all know he would make a vid and give a honest review:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Backache for sure,that thing is a P.O.S.:whistling2:
Who mixes there mud leaving the mixer in 1 spot,you will never mix the entire contents of the bucket that way.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont like the idea.. I have had the same drill for 10 yrs.. And it works fine.. Do like the mud max..
:thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

chris said:


> I bought a longer paddel and it helps with backache.That tool would probably cause more backache bending over longer


You actually bought a paddle? I thought everyone around here got theirs for free... :jester:




(Speaking in the past tense...)


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, I just wanted to help answer some of the questions that were raised in this post. 
1) The main design priority of the Auto Mixer is to be hands and feet free and not spin and also features light weight and ease of portability from room to room.
2) Yes, it thoroughly mixes ready mix drywall compounds in less than 2 minutes and that includes water, Mud Max or any colorant or additive of your choice. BTW the machine does an excellent job of tinting exterior acrylic finishes.
3) Mixed material will always be smooth and creamy even if mixed longer than 2 minutes and will be free of air bubbles. (because the mixing paddle always stays submerged)
4)  Mixing paddle free floats into keyless drive coupling eliminating the opportunity for other tradesmen to borrow for their drilling needs. (no key to lose)
5) Cleaning: Stainless Steel bracket and drill stay clean during use and mixing paddle can be inserted in to the next bucket of compound that needs mixing, and typically only needs cleaning when job is finished and transporting to the next jobsite. Mixing paddle washes clean with water like any other tool. 
6) For $249 MSRP this innovative Made in the USA Auto Mixer pays for itself quickly, reduces back and shoulder pain and increases your productivity from its first mix.
Anyone interested in a demo, please PM me and I will have a Trim-Tex Rep or stocking dealer contact you. 
Joe


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Hey Guys, I just wanted to help answer some of the questions that were raised in this post.
> 1) The main design priority of the Auto Mixer is to be hands and feet free and not spin and also features light weight and ease of portability from room to room.
> 2) Yes, it thoroughly mixes ready mix drywall compounds in less than 2 minutes and that includes water, Mud Max or any colorant or additive of your choice. BTW the machine does an excellent job of tinting exterior acrylic finishes.
> 3) Mixed material will always be smooth and creamy even if mixed longer than 2 minutes and will be free of air bubbles. (because the mixing paddle always stays submerged)
> ...


Hi Trim tex
Thanks for joining in, Just wondering if the drill could be used for other drilling needs, could you fit a chuck to it if needed, I think its a good idea, Do they come in 230v for austrailia and nz.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 6) For $249 MSRP this innovative Made in the USA Auto Mixer pays for itself quickly


Pays for itself? I don't get it. A guy doesn't have to physically mix the mud, but isn't he going to sit there and watch it? Mud mixing takes about one and a half minutes. 

I would think in a race the guy with a standard drill and whip could mix a bucket of mud faster than someone with this new auto mixer considering he has to snap the mixer on and off.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for coming on DWT trim-tex, some may not be too keen on your mixer thingy , but a lot of us like your products.

Have you got any new bead designs in the works, for doing drywall art etc....like this link 




looking for ideas for my sons house, so any links, vids, or pic sites would be nice, it would be appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

rhardman said:


> You actually bought a paddle? I thought everyone around here got theirs for free... :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the should put your paddle on that drill :thumbsup:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> thanks for coming on DWT trim-tex, some may not be too keen on your mixer thingy , but a lot of us like your products.
> 
> Have you got any new bead designs in the works, for doing drywall art etc....like this link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSFHLasNryo
> 
> looking for ideas for my sons house, so any links, vids, or pic sites would be nice, it would be appreciated:thumbsup:


I am kinda sweet on Trim-Tex's 350 bullnose, dont ever get to many chances to use the fancy stuff


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*top secret*

when watching vid my first thoughts on mixer were not in favor,dont think it bettes the drywall trade. what I also thought was that my supply yard mixes int. and ext. finishes.great lookin tool for that:thumbsup: not for drywall. {hands and feet free??}who opens box?who dumps mud box in bucket?etc.etc.:blink:I like to mix mre than 1 bucket,fill up 2 or 3 buckets,mix,pullout,go to next and so forth. Also getting consistency feel would be more difficult,remixing. I have got some great ideas for drywall related tools just dont want to let them out yet:whistling2:unless....


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

@ the :48 second mark of the video, take a look in the background @ that round corner bead @ transition cap. looks like a mess to me. and that mixer looks like a total joke. trim-tex, your stock just went down.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What are you guys on about??? Talk about negitive :blink: 

You take out a few buckets, dump some mud in them, put this mixer on, add some water, Go get the bazooka,banjo, box ready, Lift it out and put it on another bucket, Go get your bench, check some screws, Put it on another bucket, cut some butts, Look for blow outs, put it on another bucket, turn on the radio, have a smoke or whatever, plan your attack, Go wash this mixer up and your into it.

Sounds like better time management to me then being bent over stuck in one spot with a standard drill mixer, You may need to plunge it up and down first to bust up the mud a little, So what. Ok so some of you dont like it fair enough but none of you have actually pointed out one downside to this mixer, Go on, Im only asking for one realstic point. Not a silly BS one either.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

POTATO MASHER :yes:!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> What are you guys on about??? Talk about negitive :blink:
> 
> You take out a few buckets, dump some mud in them, put this mixer on, add some water, Go get the bazooka,banjo, box ready, Lift it out and put it on another bucket, Go get your bench, check some screws, Put it on another bucket, cut some butts, Look for blow outs, put it on another bucket, turn on the radio, have a smoke or whatever, plan your attack, Go wash this mixer up and your into it.
> 
> Sounds like better time management to me then being bent over stuck in one spot with a standard drill mixer, You may need to plunge it up and down first to bust up the mud a little, So what. Ok so some of you dont like it fair enough but none of you have actually pointed out one downside to this mixer, Go on, Im only asking for one realstic point. Not a silly BS one either.:yes:


I look at the positives..just like you cazna..and as soon as trimtex sends me mine ill post pic of this mixer in action...hint hint


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I woked for a guy who made something similar to the trim tex machine. The major difference was that the home made one was bigger. It had a frame of small angle iron that would sit perfectly on a Graco rtx 1500 hopper. It also fit on the Graco hopper that had a mud pump attached to it. One problem with the homemade one was that there was no gear reduction. Start up with straight mud was hell on the motor. Other than that, it worked pretty well. 
While taping, the mixer would run. When the taper needed to be filled, we would shut the mixer off. It didn't seem to hurt anything by letting the mixer run for 10 or 15 minutes for taping mud. The same was true for texture mud in the texture rig. There did seem to be some unmixed mud on the sides of the hoppers, not a big deal to scrape it down when the hopper was a little empty. Mix it again and back in business.

Did Trim-Tex have a spy in central Illinois about 2 years ago.....:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Hello all, 
 Smisner50s will be receiving an Auto Mixer end of next week, we would ship sooner but have a couple of large orders to fill for Friday and Monday. We actually lathe up the drive couplings, nylon bushings and fabricate and weld the rust proof stainless steel brackets and paddles in house. It’s great to keep valued employees busy in these challenging times.
If you’re mixing 6+ buckets a day this could be the productivity boost your company needs to help be more competitive. This innovation may not be for everyone depending on size and scope of your operation but it most definitely works great and Trim-Tex wouldn’t release any product that wasn’t completely ready to go. 
A couple more advantages of the Auto Mixer:
Mixing paddle never touches bucket eliminating the troublesome pigtails (plastic bucket shavings) that get lodged in your taping tools and surfaces.
Short paddle shaft is safer than regular or extra long shafts sticking out of buckets in the event of a fall (yes it happens)
Cazna I like your attitude! We are currently working on a 230v drill head, when ready you will get one to try. Wallboard Tools AU is your connection.
www.trim-tex.com dealer search for a dealer near you.
www.drywallart.com for the creative ideas you guys are asking about
2011 catalogs are out. You can see it on line and download it or request for one to be sent.
Cheers, Joe


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Hello all,
> Smisner50s will be receiving an Auto Mixer end of next week, we would ship sooner but have a couple of large orders to fill for Friday and Monday. We actually lathe up the drive couplings, nylon bushings and fabricate and weld the rust proof stainless steel brackets and paddles in house. It’s great to keep valued employees busy in these challenging times.
> If you’re mixing 6+ buckets a day this could be the productivity boost your company needs to help be more competitive. This innovation may not be for everyone depending on size and scope of your operation but it most definitely works great and Trim-Tex wouldn’t release any product that wasn’t completely ready to go.
> A couple more advantages of the Auto Mixer:
> ...


sweet..ill give it a good workout and honest feed back..I got 200gallons of litex commerical texture to try it out on for a start..thanks trimtex you the man:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I look at the positives..just like you cazna..and as soon as trimtex sends me mine ill post pic of this mixer in action...hint hint


Well you you must be a top man then smisner :thumbsup:

Let us know how you with it, And thanks Trim tex.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Trim-Tex said:


> Cazna I like your attitude! We are currently working on a 230v drill head, when ready you will get one to try.


Damn you Cazna...You beat me too it again


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rhardman said:


> You actually bought a paddle? I thought everyone around here got theirs for free... :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> What are you guys on about??? Talk about negitive :blink:
> 
> You take out a few buckets, dump some mud in them, put this mixer on, add some water, Go get the bazooka,banjo, box ready, Lift it out and put it on another bucket, Go get your bench, check some screws, Put it on another bucket, cut some butts, Look for blow outs, put it on another bucket, turn on the radio, have a smoke or whatever, plan your attack, Go wash this mixer up and your into it.
> 
> Sounds like better time management to me then being bent over stuck in one spot with a standard drill mixer, You may need to plunge it up and down first to bust up the mud a little, So what. Ok so some of you dont like it fair enough but none of you have actually pointed out one downside to this mixer, Go on, Im only asking for one realstic point. Not a silly BS one either.:yes:


sounds like all the stuff my apprentice does for me,grab all tools ,mix mud,clean toolsetc etc.. oh ya first thing my apprentice does is get radio on:thumbup:downsides are as follows{previously posted}bending over MORE,have to remove to check consistency of mud accurately,:furious: slower,expensive,not trying to b to negative just truth. Not going to feed u full of shat and tell u Great Job TT .I stated one posiitive in earlier post with guys mixing color {best honest feedback yet}.Thats cool didnt want one anyway.One thing cool bout ttek is there reveal beads,it mimics the real Fry Reglet at a fractin of price:yes:.Interested to hear of any honest feedback on mixer.hands free ,feet free is bluetooth involved.??Drywall requires all limbs at all times


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

What i want to see if a "hands free pump." 

Could be a phneumatic foot pedal?

Just line up the box to the nozzle, push foot level down, watch, release.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Cratter said:


> What i want to see if a "hands free pump."
> 
> Could be a phneumatic foot pedal?
> 
> Just line up the box to the nozzle, push foot level down, watch, release.


 
We've got 2 sets of boxes so I hang one bucket on the wall with a giant funnel under it going into the box. The trick is getting back to it at the right time.






















































j/k


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Cratter said:


> What i want to see if a "hands free pump."
> 
> Could be a phneumatic foot pedal?
> 
> Just line up the box to the nozzle, push foot level down, watch, release.


Autoslam makes one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Autoslam makes one


Yes that toy is over kill http://www.structus.com/AUTOSLAM/autoslam/videos/Filling_Boxes__Tools/

I would go for what jason is talking about, a pump like were using now but with a foot pedal. Just make it use a universal battery pack that sits on the top or something. You could stream line it too, so it could be designed to be 3 feet high or something, or adjustable in height, even better.

Skys the limit , once there is a power source involved. You could even involve more screens to filter out dirt in mud, It would be a whole different looking toy than were using now if you think about.

If only we knew someone who designs stuff, someone who frequently visits DWT , someone with connections, and is married to a Canadian women...........who could that be :whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes that toy is over kill http://www.structus.com/AUTOSLAM/autoslam/videos/Filling_Boxes__Tools/
> 
> I would go for what jason is talking about, a pump like were using now but with a foot pedal. Just make it use a universal battery pack that sits on the top or something. You could stream line it too, so it could be designed to be 3 feet high or something, or adjustable in height, even better.
> 
> ...


Hey 2buck!

The unit you describe would also be a texture machine if you added a bit of air to it... But then you would have to come up with your own pump to keep costs down...:whistling2:

I've been walking through Times Square almost every day but as much as I look, there are just no sheep to take pictures of....

We did a bucket mixer in the 80's which was over kill too. I learned that if you use screen to filter the mud (I mounted 1/2inch wire mesh to the paddle to cut through the lumps) it acts like a solid plate and just pushes the mud around instead of mixing it. That's how I ended up with the 4 holes in the mixing paddle. I think Trim did a great job with their set up. It's certainly better than what I had.

Like anything, you only need to sell to 15 out of 100 guys to be really successful. I wish them the best of luck.:thumbsup:

I'm here until next Thursday and will keep looking for those sheep.

(By the way...that Canadian woman you mentioned made me promise to be a good boy after we got married...so while the other guys are heading for "The W" tonight, I'm on DWT. 

I'm at the Westin and "The W" is a strip club around the corner... )

Obama drove by a couple of days ago...helicopter in the sky and everything.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

rhardman said:


> I'm at the Westin and "The W" is a strip club around the corner... )


 Did someone say hooters,:notworthy::tongue_smilie:

Are you mad, Go man go, Dont miss out :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Did someone say hooters,:notworthy::tongue_smilie:
> 
> Are you mad, Go man go, Dont miss out :yes:


Ooooooh....Mrs rhardwoman will not be happy with you. I think he's more interested in the livestock tho ....Little bo peep :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

For you Rick, Admitting is the first step  :yes:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

See other thread. This is Trim's and I don't want to show any disrespect. It's great that they are here!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Cratter said:


> What i want to see if a "hands free pump."
> 
> Could be a phneumatic foot pedal?
> 
> Just line up the box to the nozzle, push foot level down, watch, release.


Both of these companies have what your looking for, a quick filling machine


Contact dave @ Apla-Tech 800-827-3721

or Harold @ De Wall Mudmaster 877-683-6278


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Innovation is our motivation

Here are a few new things we have:
2011 Catalog featuring many new products, please get one and read it thoroughly (order one or download it online) or visit your local dealer.

12+ different beads to finish a corner and all the 2way, 3way and base adapters for each one
Niche bead,350 Bull-3/4 Bull-1 ½ Bull, 350& ¾ & 1 ½ Step A Bull, 350 & Regular Chamfer, Corner bead, Jumbo C.B. and Rigid C.B. & a whole line of Mud Set Corner Beads

Shower Bead and a whole line of Architectural Series Reveal Beads and many more shapes

Auto Mixer, Black Widow Sander, Triangle detail sanding block

ButtBoard, Shim on a Roll

There’s even more stuff than I’ve listed Please check it out 

OH Yah we have a brand new 10,000 sq. ft. design and training center here in Lincolnwood, Illinois and everyone is welcome if your ever in the area, also Drywall Art 2 day training couse too

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Both of these companies have what your looking for, a quick filling machine
> 
> 
> Contact dave @ Apla-Tech 800-827-3721
> ...


here's some links to the mudmaster http://www.mudmaster.com/ the auto tape winder should win most useless/lazy award of all time
but kudos for his bucket pump, interesting ,but guessing a lot of $$$$

better pics http://www.mudmaster.com/mud-01.asp


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Nicely done Trim!

The man introduces a new idea, is confident enough to send a sample and builds new relationships.

You gotta admire that!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

got the mixer today after work...man its sweet..built verry well nothing cheep about the fit and finish of this product....cant wait till monday to get it muddy....and see how it works...fit and finish 10:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Trim-Tex said:


> Both of these companies have what your looking for, a quick filling machine
> Contact dave @ Apla-Tech 800-827-3721
> or Harold @ De Wall Mudmaster 877-683-6278


 















The issue with an auto fed system* is you have to pay for alot of what you don't need...like a compressor or other "stuff."


:thumbup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I back Smisner on this,,,,if trim tex were interested, We all know he would make a vid and give a honest review:thumbsup:


We featured the Trim-Tex Automixer in our AWCI INTEX EXPO 2011 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LVfsqA2V4-M

Shows it in action.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

REVERSE?

For the depth that the whip is set, I don't think it will mix the bottom half of the pail very well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

walltools said:


> We featured the Trim-Tex Automixer in our AWCI INTEX EXPO 2011 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LVfsqA2V4-M
> 
> Shows it in action.


Nice plug
ill take the bazooka plug ring and the knife to scoop the mud out of your bucket

and I want the new Columbia taper, That I can't afford


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

here is a pic of the mixer in action .even though you cant tell it moving...but it works great it pulls all the mud from every angle of the bucket ...i was sceptial at first but after using it its kinda like i hired a addiontal employe that works for free..wile im doing outher stuff i just put a bucket of mud on and go back to work taping or coating come back and done its really awsome product..thanks trim tex


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Smisner, I thought the tool looked cheap and over priced but after reading your take on it I have reconsidered.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks Smisner, I thought the tool looked cheap and over priced but after reading your take on it I have reconsidered.


 def not cheep not at all..the variable speed works awsome ..perfect for mixing up paint..


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> def not cheep not at all..the variable speed works awsome ..perfect for mixing up paint..


Thanks. I might have to look into it.


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

How does it keep the bucket from spinning.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> def not cheep not at all..the variable speed works awsome ..perfect for mixing up paint..



You think it works for paint too? Have you tried it? 

I think that if they sold the bracket and made it universal for any drill it could be a hit.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> You think it works for paint too? Have you tried it?
> 
> I think that if they sold the bracket and made it universal for any drill it could be a hit.


 ive used it on 5ers of builders solution surficer and top coat worked well


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

raven said:


> How does it keep the bucket from spinning.


 that i cant explaine ..but it does


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

It becomes one with the bucket


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds very tempting think I might have to buy one. Just got my 2 1/2" anglehead in from Al 's great service. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

raven said:


> How does it keep the bucket from spinning.


 Looks like it fastens itself pretty tight to the bucket. That's all it would take to hold it in place.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Our original concept was to have two versions: 1 a turn key complete set up (just like we're selling) and 2 a version with everything minus the drill. Version 2 hasn't worked out for a couple of reasons A: most drills have different location or no option for mounting to our stainless steel bracket. So for us to build a universal bracket that fits 5 of the most popular drills still doesnt make sense because B: IF these drills have a trigger lock, NONE of them have variable speed once they are trigger locked. 

Our drill is the only one with the function of adjustable speed after it is trigger locked. Hope this helps

THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE SERVED...Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

given the mixer a workout ....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So how does it stand up to the challange smis??


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> So how does it stand up to the challange smis??


 it takes all you can throw at it ..great tool to have not a bad thing to say about it:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> it takes all you can throw at it ..great tool to have not a bad thing to say about it:thumbup:


I am entertaining the idea of buying one and spoke with them on the phone about how well it mixes paint. They told me that the paddle was designed for mud and they would call me back. They were very responsive and told me they did some testing and with a different paddle height it performed very well. I am on the fence because everything I buy is mixed at the store and from there I will box everything together so I am not sure if I need a 200+ paint mixer. I really like the idea of being able to multitask. 

Like I said very responsive and seems like a solid company from my conversations on the phone.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> it takes all you can throw at it ..great tool to have not a bad thing to say about it:thumbup:


It would have to be easier mixing 6 buckets with the trim tex than a regular mixer, Looks good, I like the look of your yellow mini scaff for a work bench as well, Good idea, Better than dumping everything on the floor :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

FYI, Trim-Tex Auto Mixer has a special promotion at All-Wall 

Receive a 540 black widow sander and a T shirt with every Auto Mixer purchase.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> given the mixer a workout ....



I wanted to share my findings after using my automixer for over a year 1/2 .

We hardly ever use water anymore for green lid usg joint c. 8 oz water 6 oz mudmax and let mixer run for 5-10 minutes = super creamy and smooth to work with. Since the green shrinks the most the less water is way less shrink. Used to use 24oz plus 

With usg blue light wt. 6 oz water and mix for 5-10 min 

Mixing past 2 minutes (old way) and go to 5 minutes (perfect for a smoke or unload more stuff from truck) you can't compare it's the same mud ..totally better and so creamy.


----------

